
The time paradoxes of Back To The Future - fogus
http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/652270/the_plot_holes_and_paradoxes_of_the_back_to_the_future_trilogy.html
======
scrrr
I wonder how many people after having bought the VHS, then the DVD will now
buy the Blu-Ray box..

The article is entertaining.

